# ZIP LINE rides



## Chestnut (Mar 28, 2017)

Anyone been camping or the cabins
at Banning Mill     
 zip line , horse back riding and  river rides ???
  close to Ala,  Whitesburg ???
 thanks chestnut


----------



## ucfireman (Mar 30, 2017)

No but I have been hearing there is a special for 39.00 for zip line and jump. I have heard it on the radio on both 100.5 and 101.5.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 30, 2017)

Hwy 34 between Newnan and Carrollton. Looks nice on the website. Banning mill was a Confederate uniform factory.


----------



## jeardley (Mar 30, 2017)

The zip lines are pretty cool. Our daughter wanted to do it for her birthday last year. There are 4-5 levels you can go through. If you try it go to at least level 2 , that's where the real ones start. We only went to level 2 and I really wanna go back and do the whole course.


----------



## transfixer (Apr 7, 2017)

We stayed in one of the Cabins couple years ago, walked the trails,  didn't do the zip lining, the first couple levels might be okay,  no way you'd get me up to 4 or 5,  that top level is crazy high!   Very nice place,  had dinner and breakfast in the restaurant there,  very good food !


----------

